# Toughest 5BLD scramble



## abunickabhi (May 16, 2021)

One of the toughest 5BLD scramble you will ever see (?).

Scramble: B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U F R2 U' B' R' U B D' U2 R F2 U' Lw2 Fw2 D B2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 L2 D Bw2 D' Lw2 B2 D Lw2 U2 R2 U' B' F2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 L2 U2 F D2 Lw2 L2 B R2 B U R' Bw2 L' Uw2 B R' B2 Rw2 F Rw' Bw2 Lw' B F Lw U' Rw' D' Lw U' Dw' Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 U2 Fw D' L 

(It is not that tough after you use tricks Hint: Chris Hardwick's centers, Current WR Holder's floating wings) 

Comment below, about your strategies to make this scramble look easy.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 17, 2021)

Solution without tricks


Spoiler: Solution



//+centers NVKF UHCL ASBP ORTE DXMJ GQIQ 12algs
[2R: [E', 2R U' 2R']]
[z: [2R' U 2R, E]]
[U'D': [U' M' U, 2R2]]
[U', 2R' E2 2R]
[M 2D' M', U']
[y: [U2, 2R' E 2R]]
[z' 2R': [U', 2R' E 2R]]
[Uw: [U' M U, 2L2]]
[D: [M', U' 2R2 U]]
[2R': [U', 2R' E 2R]]
[Uw' M: [U, M 2D M']]
[Dw: [M', U 2L' U']]

//xcenters IAGE FTBK HJNP OLSM RXWQ UV (12 floated to 11)
[y': [2R 2U 2R' , U2]]
[U: [2U', 2L' U2 2L]]
//Ufr buffer now
[2L: [2U, 2L U 2L']]
[2R 2U' 2R', U2]
[2L U 2L', 2U']
[2D', 2L U2 2L']
[U 2R: [2R 2D' 2R', U2]]
[x: [2R' U' 2R, 2U2]]
[y D': [2L2, U' 2R U]]
[z': [Uw 2L Uw', 2R']]
[D: [2R, U 2L2 U']]


//wings BKIK OLOF UFJV JTDTNX NMRM (14algs)
[U L U', 2R']
[z : [2R, U R U']]
[z' U : [L', U 2R' U']]
[Lw' U' : [U' 2L U, R]]
[D' : [U2, 2R' D' 2R]]
[D' : [2R, U L' U']]
[D : [2R, U L' U']]
[U' : [2R U 2R', D]]
[U' : [U' 2L2 U, R']]
[2U x' : [U 2R U', R2]]
[2R : [U R' U', 2R2]]

[D': [U' R U, 2L']]
[D: [U' R U, 2L']] 

[U: 2L' U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 2L (M) U2 2R' U2 2L2]

//midges GBXI MI TVLUPAflip (7algs)
[U M U : [U2, M']]
[U L' U', M']
[z' : [U' L' U, M2]]
[y' z2 : M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2]
[x' L F : M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2]
[R U': M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2]
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
//corners (3algs)
D' R' D L' D2 R2 U F2 D' U' L D R' D2 //3 twist alg
[U' R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L //2 twist alg

R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//parity



Solution with tricks:


Spoiler: Solution



x y'
[M,E] //solve inner centers
//15 solved centers in this orientation

//+centers KLCR UENJ SHOQ XMBG ID (9algs)
[2L: [2L E 2L', U]]
[U' Rw': [U 2R U', M]]
[y U' :[M, U' 2R2 U]]
[E: [E2, 2R U' 2R']]
[x' z' 2R: [2R E 2R', U]]
[y': [U M' U', 2R']]
[U' 2R' U, M']
[U2, M 2U M']
[U: [U M2 U', 2L']]

//xcenters KETB SRLP OQXN WC (7algs)
[2U, 2L' U2 2L]
[Rw' U': [2L2, U' 2R U]]
[y: [U' 2R U, 2L2]]
[U': [U' 2L U, 2R]]
[2D: [2L' U 2L, 2D]]
[UD 2R: [2R U' 2R', 2D]]
[2R 2D 2R', U']

//wings VMCN JESF LDKA BQGT URXI (11 algs)
[D' 2R' D, R]
[x D : [2R', U R' U']]
[4Rw' : [L', U' 2R U]]
[Rw' U : [R', U 2R U']]
[Lw' : [U2, 2R' D 2R]]
[x D' : [U' L U, 2R']]
[U L2 U', 2R']
[2R' D 2R, U]
[U Rw : [D2, 2R U' 2R']]
[Uw' : [R, U' 2L2 U]]
R U 4Rw' Rw2 U2' 2R' U2 2L U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 Rw' U' R'

//midges MVUI ACBO QXLC (6 algs)
[R, D M2 D']
[U L' U', M2]
[M2 U' : [M, U2]]
[Rw' : [M D' M', U2]]
[U' : [D, M' U M]]
[R' E2 R, U']

//corners NGTX TURC (3 algs)
[U R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D2,R2 U R2 U' R2]
[R B : [R' U R, D]]

R UD R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D' R' // RDB-UR parity



A total of 11 algs saved by my going to another orientation, also the new orientation has good tracing flow, so the memo will be faster as well.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 5, 2022)

Found an improvement over the second solution:
Got the scramble from 48 -> 37 -> 34 algs by some shenanigans.



Spoiler: Recon



x y' 
[M,E] //solve inner centers
Dw' //premove to to avoid parity. it does not affect my buffers and tracing is easier, there are a total of 40 pieces shifted, 4c shift, 12w shift, 4m shift, 8+ shift, 12x shift
//15 solved centers in this orientation, 16 solved centers after Dw' premove
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x..._R-,_U]]
[U_:_[D-,_R_U-_R-]]
//34_algs_total
//+centers KLCR HGIV ENJS TBOQ MA (9algs)
[2L: [2L E 2L', U]]
[U' Rw': [U 2R U', M]]
[U: [M' U M, 2U]]
[D: [M2, U 2L' U']]
[y U': [U' 2R U, M]]
[y: [U' M' U, 2L]]
[D: [U2, M 2D2 M']]
[y': [U M' U', 2R']]
[2L E2 2L', U]
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x..._R-,_U]]
[U_:_[D-,_R_U-_R-]]
//34_algs_total
//xcenters KETR NLPW SOMB UC (7algs)
[2U, 2L' U2 2L]
[2D': [2R, U 2L2 U']]
[U' Dw': [2R, U' 2L U]]
[x': [2D', 2R U2 2R']]
[L 2L': [2L' U2 2L, 2U']]
[y: [2R 2D' 2R',U2]]
[U Lw: [2R2, U 2L' U']]
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x..._R-,_U]]
[U_:_[D-,_R_U-_R-]]
//34_algs_total
//wings 4 buffers (10 algs)
//FUr VR 
//UFl KABQ IGTO WM 
//LUf SXFL 
//URf NJPJ 
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x..._R-,_U]]
[U_:_[D-,_R_U-_R-]]
//34_algs_total
[Rw' : [U R' U', 2R2]]
[L' D: [U L U', 2L']]
[2L D 2L', U2]
[R': [L' U L, 2U]]
[L': [L' U L, 2U]]
[U': [R', U' 2R2 U]] 
U' [D : [U' R2 U, 2R2]][Lw' D : [2R, U L U']] U2
[4Rw' U': [2L2, U' L' U]] [z': [U L' U', 2R]] U'
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x..._R-,_U]]
[U_:_[D-,_R_U-_R-]]
//34_algs_total
//midges MVIA CBOQ LDU 2e2e (5 algs)
[R, D M2 D']
[E : [L E' L', U]]
[R2 U' : [R2, S]]
[M' U' L : [E', L2]]
[U' L U':[M2,U2]] //2e2e
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x..._R-,_U]]
[U_:_[D-,_R_U-_R-]]
//34_algs_total
//corners NPGX RV (3 algs)
[U D : [R U' R', D]]
[D2 R : [R D' R', U]]
[U : [D', R U' R']]
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x..._R-,_U]]
[U_:_[D-,_R_U-_R-]]
//34_algs_total
//34 algs total



I do not think I can improve more on this.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2022)

at least is easier for you than solving a 3x3


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2022)

Improved my solution a bit more, now it is 31 algs with two 2c2c, one 2e2e and 2 5-cycles. Could not find good 5-cycles for midges sadly.



Spoiler: Recon



x y' 
[M,E] //solve inner centers
//NPGX RV trace the corners and see that there is a parity 
Dw' //premove to to avoid parity. it does not affect my buffers and tracing is easier, there are a total of 40 pieces shifted, 4c shift, 12w shift, 4m shift, 8 + shift, 12x shift
//15 solved centers in this orientation, 16 solved centers after Dw' premove does not save an alg though 
//see orange xcenter bar on L face and green +center bar on the R face

//+centers EGQL CMBS VHKR IT 2c2c(8algs)
[y': [M' U' M, 2U2]] //uf-lu-ru
[Dw: [U 2L U', M']] //uf-ld-bl
[x' Rw: [U M' U', 2R']] //uf-ur-br -1
[M 2D' M', U2] //uf-ub-rd
[U': [U' M' U, 2R2]] //uf-dr-fu -1
[z 2L: [U', 2L E' 2L']] //uf-ld-bd -1
[x: [U' M U, 2L']] //uf-fl-dl
[y':[2R2, E2]] //2c2c

//xcenters KMBS ETRL PWUC 2c2c (6algs)
[2U': [U 2L' U', 2R']] //Ufr-Rfu-Fld
[Rw U' D': [U' 2R' U, 2L2]] //Ufr-Ubl-Dfl
U' D 2R D' 2B D 2R' d' F2 2D 2B' 2D' F2 2D U //Ufr-Fur-Dlb-Rbd-Fur
[x': [2D', 2R U2 2R']] //Ufr-Bld-Rdf
[U Lw: [2R2, U 2L' U']] //Ufr-Drb-Ubr
[y' z' :[U2,2R]5] //2c2c does not save an alg here as green bar on front face was not present anyway I include this 2c2c as it is cool

//wings 4 buffers (10 algs)
//FUr VR 
//UFl KABQ IGTO WM 
//LUf SXFL 
//URf NJPJ 

[Rw' : [U R' U', 2R2]] //FUr-DRb-BDr
[L' D: [U L U', 2L']] //UFl-LBu-ULb
[2L D 2L', U2] //UFl-UBr-LDb
[R': [L' U L, 2U]] //UFl-FLu-RUb
[L': [L' U L, 2U]] //UFl-DLf-RFu -1
[U': [R', U' 2R2 U]] //UFl-DFr-BRu -1
U' [D : [U' R2 U, 2R2]][Lw' D : [2R, U L U']] U2 //LUf-RDf-FDl-BUl-BLd
[4Rw' U': [2L2, U' L' U]] [z': [U L' U', 2R]] U' //URf-RBd-LFd-FRd-LFd -1

//midges MVIA CBOQ LDU 2e2e (5 algs)
[R, D M2 D'] //UF-BR-DR
[E : [L E' L', U]] //UF-FL-UL
[U M2 U : [M, U2]]//UF-UR-UB -1
[y' : [U M' U', R']] //UF-RF-LD
[U' L U':[M2,U2]] //2e2e UF-BL DF-DB -1

//corners NPGX RV (2 algs)
[D2 L D' F':[U',F D L' F' L]] //UFR-LDF-BLD-LUB-DFR
[U : [D', R U' R']] //UFR-RBD-FRD

//31 algs total, 325 moves STM
//tricks used: orientation to get more solved centers, premove to avoid parity, 2c2c, 2e2e, 5cycles, floating wings, adjacent xcenter bar

recon


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2022)

Improved my solution a bit more to 297 moves STM now!



Spoiler: Recon



https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x...5cycles,_floating_wings,_adjacent_xcenter_bar


recon


----------

